# Spider ID



## 0_missy_0 (Nov 9, 2007)

Anyone know what this guy is?
There's quite a few of them around the house, just wanting to know whether we should be getting rid of them or if they're no real threat to my family and pets.
This particular one almost got sat on by my sister last night:?I had to release it quick before my mum came at it with the bug spray, it's the best pic I could get.


----------



## pugsly (Nov 9, 2007)

"There's quite a few of them around the house,"

There is your answer.

Its a House Spider, can have a nasty bite too, best not to be bitten!


----------



## Thumpage44 (Nov 9, 2007)

Lol yer thats just a black house spider, i wouldnt worry! Soon the huntsmans will be coming out from hiding in the winter and eating them!


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh good

Yeah that's what I thought, but my sisters were convinced it was a black widow:?so I just had to ask.

Thanks


----------



## ozianimals (Nov 9, 2007)

0_missy_0 said:


> Oh good
> 
> Yeah that's what I thought, but my sisters were convinced it was a black widow:?so I just had to ask.
> 
> Thanks


The only spider close to the black widow spider we get here in Sydney is the red back spider as far as I know....but it's a relation of the black widow spider.


----------



## caustichumor (Nov 9, 2007)

I hope that's not actual size?....


----------



## Brettix (Nov 9, 2007)

ozianimals said:


> The only spider close to the black widow spider we get here in Sydney is the red back spider as far as I know....but it's a relation of the black widow spider.


I think black widows are redbacks its what americans call them.


----------



## Thumpage44 (Nov 9, 2007)

Brettix said:


> I think black widows are redbacks its what americans call them.



Lol nope, black widow and redbacks are different spiders. The redback is more venomous i believe?


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 9, 2007)

*My Spider*

just thought i would tag onto this thread.
here is a pic of a spider i found recently, quite a pretty little thing. any ideas?


----------



## pugsly (Nov 9, 2007)

Cant remember the name, but certainly not venemous.

There only tiny too aren't they.


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 9, 2007)

yep, was found inside a rose eating a hover fly...or the hover fly was eating it, kinda had to tell lol


----------



## PhilK (Nov 9, 2007)

Type of crab spider, I think.


----------



## Naxx (Nov 9, 2007)

> Lol nope, black widow and redbacks are different spiders. The redback is more venomous i believe?


 
thats right sorta, red backs and black widows are two differnt spideys of the same species if u will. The black widow is blacker then night and has an hour glass on its underside in red, whereas most aussies and logical people could deduce the red back, well has a red back! and is generally more brown then black.

both spiders are very venomous, and their lifestyles mean that they like warm moist places like basements or bathrooms meaning they both come into contact with humans often. 

i kept a black widow in canada (they are increasingly moving north) and it was amazing, the web was so strong u could break sticks as thick as a pinky finger off in it, ive never seen anything that strong from a spidey.



 
crab spidey is right, they live on plants like roses and other flowers by blending in with the surrounding plant and surprising their prey, dont erally make webs.


----------



## falconboy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thumpage44 said:


> Soon the huntsmans will be coming out from hiding in the winter and eating them!



mmmm, I'm petrified of spiders, my misses does all the spider catching/killing around here, and we 'removed' a huge huntsman a few nights ago - the next day I find dozens of babies around the walls. :shock: I assume they have hundreds when they breed so if thats the case, I think I might move out.


----------



## lizard_lover (Nov 9, 2007)

yep i think we can say their both spiders


----------

